# American Power APGG6000 Conked Out



## Gormnh (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,

I bought this unit at Home Depot in late 2011, but never actually used it until last week. It ran for 20 minutes and then stopped - and I have not been able to get it going since that time. Now one thing I know was a potential issue was that the almost full tank of gas sat in it for all that time, and I forgot to put the stabilizer in the fuel. After it conked out I drained the fuel and put in fresh, but it still would not start. I checked the sediment cup and there was nothing in it. I noticed that when I pull the recoil starter the low oil light flashes - is that normal? The oil level is fine, so could the sensor be the problem? The spark plug looks good too. So I am going to take it to the local shop tomorrow, but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything obvious. Any feedback or ideas would be very much appreciated. 

Tim G.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I don' t think it was the 3 year old gas. It sounds more like the low oil sensor has failed. It can happen. You may be able to just disconnect it to test it.

Once it's running, get some fresh gas in it with stabilizer - but you know that 

Good luck with it. It doesn't sound serious.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

maybe its just the brand, i used to have their apg 3014, what a pc of junk. it was hard to start and would not stay running. it looked nice, was well finished but that was all.


----------

